# Make your TT Faster than a speeding rocket!



## Storm (Aug 4, 2004)

http://www.jdmautoworks.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=803

Heh.

/orders


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Classic....


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

"why the hell do u think I was speeding officer....errr"


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Are they real? If so, where can I get some and are they road legal?


----------



## Motor Car (Sep 14, 2004)

BeBeep. BeBeep.


----------

